
Is This What We’ll Be Wearing in the Future? - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/09/opinion/is-this-what-well-be-wearing-in-the-future.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=3&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
visarga
Or we invent compact powerful batteries.

~~~
MawNicker
What happened to EEStor?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEStor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEStor)

